# All time favorite comic strip or book



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

As Carex picked up the Mafalda avatar i use (page 70 mugshot thread), it's kind of interesting to see what all time cartoons we like/ed. This could be a comic strip or magazine/book.

In order of preference

1 Mafalda (middle class 5 year old argentinian girl in the 70's)
2 Asterix
3 Isidoro Canones (world # 1 playboy and jet set power house, from Argentina)
4Lucky Luke
5 Peanuts
6 Patoruzito (a kid Tehuelche( native indian) Chief of the Patagonia.
7 The far side
8 Inodoro Pereyra (a Gaucho of the Pampas, with all the Argentinian virtues(read deffects).
9 Garfield
10 Disney, all the gang( specially donald and his rich uncle)


good times, good times


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Alley Oop
Pogo
Nancy
For Better or Worse
The Far Side
The Lockhorns
Superman
Lil Abner


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

Zits
FoxTrot
Phirana Club
Calvin & Hobbs
Doonsburry
and
Sherman's Lagoon are all on my daily reads list. The Far Side is also great.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

My avatar is a giveaway for my alltime favourite (Bloom County)

Next in line would be Doonesbury. It's been around for a long time
but he hasn't lost his touch.

Shermans Lagoon is my favourite of the "newer" ones
Shermans Lagoon 

Of the "Classic" strips Li'l Abner is my fave. Al Capp died soon after I started reading the strip. Thanks to the internet I can now catch up.
Li'l Abner


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

_No particular order…_

*Peanuts*











*Calvin & Hobbes*











*Mutts*











*Andy Capp*











*The Far Side*











*The Tick*












*Batman: *_The Dark Knight Returns_











*Spiderman*


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

My all time favorite would have to be Asterix.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

*My Personal Favorites:*

Comic Books:


Marvels
Daredevil _Visionaries_ (I have a copy of the TPN signed by the man himself: Kevin Smith) 
The Dark Knight Returns
Kingdom Come
Anything by Masamune Shirow (Appleseed, Ghost in the Shell)

Comic Strips:

Liberty Meadows
PvP
Penny Arcade

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Calvin and Hobbes
Shoe
Zits
Crankshaft


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Comic Books:
> 
> 
> Marvels
> ...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peanuts, Calvin and Hobbes, Dilbert, Ziggy, Doonsburry, The Far Side and The Family Circus.


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Calvin and Hobbes rocks. 
My son is Calvin unfortunately, in almost every way.

Bloom County.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

*Comics*

<i>Far Side</i> because it's crazy like me. <i>Garfield</i> is my childhood favourite. What can I say I like lasagna, sleep and cats. <i>Calvin & Hobbes</i> is brilliant. And on occasion <i>Foxtrot</i>, <i>Robotman</i>, and <i>Penny-Arcade</i> tickle my fancy.


----------



## skinnyman (Oct 25, 2003)

I tend to prefer comics where the animals talk:
_Get Fuzzy
Sherman's Lagoon
Mutts_


----------



## gamegirlx (Jan 13, 2002)

*comics books:*
amethyst
elfquest
kabuki

*comic strips:*
brenda starr
peanuts
dilbert

*manga:*
crying freeman
appleseed
vampire princess miyu


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Comic Strips:
Calvin & Hobbes
Get Fuzzy

Comics in general
Asterix 
Spidey
Batman

...almost anything, really. I like the medium.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

When I was a child I read all the DC and Marvel classics. Favorites: Sgt. Rock, Iron Man and Fantastic Four
I've read all the Tin Tin books, in english; my brother and I would fight over them (Blistering barnacles), Peanuts, B.C. and The Wizard of ID.

My favorites strips are The Far Side, Foxtrot, Calvin and Hobbes, Get Fuzzy, For Better or for Worse, Garfield and Dilbert.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

gamegirlx - crying freeman is awesome! 

Try Sanctuary too. 

Bo


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

In no particular order:
Doonsebury
Asterix
Calvin & Hobbes
Ranzerox
Anything by Robert Crumb or Gilbert Shelton.
The Far Side
Dilbert


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Calvin & Hobbes is my all time favourite.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> gamegirlx - crying freeman is awesome!
> 
> Try Sanctuary too.


I totally forgot about Crying Freeman! Awesome manga! They developed an anime version of it which was pretty good for the most part when the quality suddenly bottomed out after the first 8 episodes or so... 

I've flipped through Sanctuary at the local Comic shop... it looks very good -- just need to actually buy it 

Lone Wold and Cub is a classic as well.

~

Can't go wrong with the original Sgt. Rock -- Kubert's art is amazing and one of a kind.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a crying freeman inspired tiger cub tatoo.  

Pick up Sanctuary, you won't regret it. 
Wasn't that thrilled with Lone wolf and cub.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Growing up I used to read any super-hero comic books. My all time favourite was Batman with Spider-man as a close second.

Recently, I've been collecting the Hardcover editions of Ultimate Spider-man.

As far as comic strips, Bloom County and The Far Side were up there. Garfield, Ziggy, Family Circus and Dennis the Menace were favourites as a kid.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

As Dr.G and I are long lost brothers, I have to second his list, but have to add Sherman's Lagoon as a recent entry. Calvin & Hobbes and Far Side are my all-time favourites, followed by Dilbert.


----------



## Snaggy (Mar 17, 2002)

hmmm, there's another one out there, no?


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

don't know if this has been mentioned:

"Spiderman"-- (not "Amazing"), first 25 issues or so, ill. by Todd Macfarlane. Great artwork, refreshing for the period (early 90's?)


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

There are many many many tied for number 2, but none come close to the adventures of...


"GROO the Wanderer" by Sergio Aragonés

"What do you mean... Slow of mind?"

He is the guy who used to fill the margins in MAD Magazine...


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

In no particular order:

Comics:
Cerebus
Batman
The Watchmen
The Swamp Thing (Issues #21-50 written by Alan Moore)
Daredevil
Sin City
Spawn
The Punisher (1st Mini series)
Wolverine (mini-series)
Lone Wolf and Cub
The Elementals (1st Comico Series)
Groo the Wanderer
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (1st series)

Strips:
Hagar the Horrible
BC
Wizard of ID
Dilbert
Garfield
Mother Goose and Grimm
For Better or Worse
The Far Side
Calvin & Hobbes


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

What about Cerebus? 

Local guy, Dave Sim. Quite brilliant actually. 

Bo.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

bopeep said:


> What about Cerebus?
> 
> Local guy, Dave Sim. Quite brilliant actually.
> 
> Bo.


Good timing Bo check #1 on my list 

Yes Cerebus was and is probably the greatest comic book to come from Canada, the art was on par and sometimes superior to what came out of the US but the thing that was allways superior was the writing on Cerebus. I've met Dave on several occasions and he's a class act all of my copies of Cerebus(#3-100) are signed by dave I had to see him 4 times for him to sign them all.

Laterz


----------



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

"Family Circus" and "Peanuts"


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a gorgeous swampy poster hanging in my LR - can't recall who painted it tho.. bad me. 

There is a campy swamp thing video game from nintendo.. side scrolling.. hilarious. Ahhh, alan moore. 

Jim Steranko - probably one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Mutts
Calvin and Hobbes
Buckles
Bloom County


And of course - my youngest son - the biggest comic of them all.


----------



## gamegirlx (Jan 13, 2002)

bopeep said:


> gamegirlx - crying freeman is awesome!
> 
> Try Sanctuary too.
> 
> Bo





« MannyP Design » said:


> I totally forgot about Crying Freeman! Awesome manga! They developed an anime version of it which was pretty good for the most part when the quality suddenly bottomed out after the first 8 episodes or so...
> 
> I've flipped through Sanctuary at the local Comic shop... it looks very good -- just need to actually buy it
> 
> ...


Yep. Crying Freeman was awesome for it's gorgeous artwork and kicka** story! (I tried to get into Sanctuary, but the main character looked to similar to Yo Hinomura of Crying Freeman. the main turn-off)
Oh, hey! There's another classic: Lone Wolf and Cub! The manga's great (but man, lots ot collect) and the live action movies are great as well. Some of them are even rentable at my local Blockbuster!

Anyone like Blade of the Immortal?
Here's a funny comic strip from a fan: 
http://www.z-builder.com/manga/muge...unt&path=L0ZhbiBBcnQvcnVtYmxlIHRvIGthZ2EuanBn


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Bopeep: Have you picked up Bone: Volume 1? I've yet to see it at any local shops around here, but It looks like a monster (1,300 pages)!


----------



## Barebare (Nov 18, 2004)

Calvin & Hobbs, All time Best!
Peanuts, a solid second.
Is it just me or is there a little bit of good old Charlie Brown in all of us? 
GOOD GRIEF


----------

